

China's Fractured Web - cwan
http://www.chinasolved.com/blog/2009/08/12/chinas-fractured-web-part-ii-hey-futurists-screw-you/

======
tokenadult
"No other form of media or infrastructure in the PRC is exempt from state
planning--it is illogical to assume that the internet would enjoy special
privileges."

That's an important point. I can remember being an official interpreter for
Chinese government officials visiting the United States a decade ago. A
question they were often asked, when in interviews with American counterparts,
was "Do you have an email address?" At the time, the answer was surely no.
Internet use in China has scaled up only as Internet control has scaled up.

